# Skyrim Roleplay?



## AlexanderKira (Nov 14, 2011)

I've put over 40 hours into Skyrim and find it extraordinary. I was thinking, could it be possible for us to do a roleplay in Skyrim?


----------



## UnintentionallyHeroic (Nov 16, 2011)

Heck, I know I'd do it. I'm in love with my high elf, Sylvani, even though everything kills him. (I am but a mere level 6, you see. *facepalm*)


----------



## Ho De Ho! (Dec 5, 2011)

Hell, I'm up for it. I've got a character called Alexia Artorius, who I rather affectionately refer to as 'The Aegis of the Imperium'. Full Imperial armor, imperial sword and bow, imperial spartan helmet. First imperial female preset, the one you get when you first switch to female on Imperial on character creation. I quite like the look, personally.

Anyway, I'm up for this if I can keep my armor and weapons and still be competent against the people who I know will conjure up uber-characters. I'm level 12 and practice block, one-handed, heavy armor, smithing and archery.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Dec 5, 2011)

Ho De Ho! said:


> Hell, I'm up for it. I've got a character called Alexia Artorius, who I rather affectionately refer to as 'The Aegis of the Imperium'. Full Imperial armor, imperial sword and bow, imperial spartan helmet. First imperial female preset, the one you get when you first switch to female on Imperial on character creation. I quite like the look, personally.
> 
> Anyway, I'm up for this if I can keep my armor and weapons and still be competent against the people who I know will conjure up uber-characters. I'm level 12 and practice block, one-handed, heavy armor, smithing and archery.



Imperial scum! Skyrim is for her own people!

Haha, anyways, the only thing stopping Skyrim from becoming the best game there ever was is co-op. I soooo wish there was co-op play.


----------



## Nevermore99 (Dec 6, 2011)

I would personally love to follow up on this. I love Skyrim, and I love several of my characters, and I most definitely love to roleplay. If anyone is truly interested in this, please say so; my fingers itch to write with you.


----------



## Janga (Dec 9, 2011)

I would be interested in this as well.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 20, 2012)

Skyrim is awesome, and I'm level 32 and I'm so not far in the game.  so many dungeons, so little time.  Actually, I'm sort of afraid of dungeons, and I had to play a khajit just because there's so much underground world, and if the sun is coming in the windows and I don't have night-eye, I can't see anything because of tv glare.  I would welcome a chance to get in on this.
I was playing Skyrim a couple weeks ago and found one of the Barenziah books in  dungeon, and I thought it was a skill increase book from Morrowind, but it turned out to be a common book.  Well, I skyrimwikied it and you can read the whole series on line (maybe I'm just dumb, but I didn't know that before) and it turns out some of the books on shelves are good reads as well!  I marvel at the planning that goes into those games.


----------



## Vanya (Feb 20, 2012)

Oooh you definitely have my interest. I'm lvl 20 but a chunk of that is from leveling up my smithing skill.


----------

